

Why I'm ready to switch from Mac to Windows 10 - sagivo
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/29/why-im-not-ready-to-switch-from-mac-to-windows-10/

======
tapirl
I tested Cortana, I feel she is not very intelligent, so I disabled she again.

For Edge, I feel it is a semifinished product. It has many bugs and still
lacks many important features, such as favorites management.

Other than above, I feel Win10 is good.

------
zephyrfalcon
Um, the title of the article is "Why I’m NOT ready to switch from Mac to
Windows 10"...

~~~
stephenr
Yeah somehow "the start button is back" and "I remember using alt-f4" don't
seem like great reasons to switch honestly.

